

The Next Major Version of Firefox is Ready to Test - lforrest
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/01/14/the-next-major-version-of-firefox-is-ready-to-test/

======
gkoberger
The linked page is currently down, however you can see release notes here:
<http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/4.0b9/releasenotes/>

Or, there's a style-less Google cache of the actual blog post:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=5VJ&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-
US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fblog.mozilla.com%2Fblog%2F2011%2F01%2F14%2Fthe-
next-major-version-of-firefox-is-ready-to-
test%2F&btnG=Search&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1)

~~~
limi
It was down for a short while (don't launch software on a US long weekend ;),
but is back now.

